

The Venture Capital Secret: 3 Out of 4 Start-Ups Fail - 001sky
http://professional.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443720204578004980476429190.html

======
dwj
Seeing all these dubious me-too startups appearing on techcrunch every day,
this doesn't exactly surprise me.

------
001sky
_If failure means liquidating all assets, with investors losing [all] their
money, an estimated 30% to 40% of high potential U.S. start-ups fail, he says.
If failure is defined as failing to see the projected return on
investment—say, a specific revenue growth rate or date to break even on cash
flow—then more than 95% of start-ups fail_

\--Summary of the Data. What is you're standard?

